

Startup Marketing: Big Bang vs. Darwinian Evolution - brlewis
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/2014/Startup-Marketing-Big-Bang-vs-Darwinian-Evolution.aspx

======
brlewis
I particularly liked this challenge: "Think of five startups that you really
admire and that you think were big hits. Now, do some quick research and
figure out how much time/energy they spent on a big-bang launch to "release"
their product to the world."

------
joshclark
This one reminds me a bit of Joel Spolsky's "Ben and Jerry's vs. Amazon" from
back in the day: <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000056.html>

"Both models work, but you've got to pick one and stick to it, or you'll find
things mysteriously going wrong and you won't quite know why."

------
Agathos
I think Lamarckian evolution would be a better model here.

